# Stolen Radioactive Material - Another Freaky Scary Story!



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok - I think anyone who has lived for any time in Egypt is very familiar with the "bedouin mentality".

Not that far from me, there is a Research facilty for Nuclear development.

Local bedouins claimed that the land it was built on was stolen from them. 

So, what's the next step? Of course, break into the place and steal whatever they can so they can resell it and recoup their losses.

Now, anyone would think that a facility of this nature would be guarded to the max, SAH!!

Local police were used for security (so I am told) and were no match at all for irrate and wronged bedouins.

They broke into the place and stole whatever they could, not having a clue as to what they were stealing. 

Military was called in, fights broke out, a couple of men were killed and eventually, the Radioactive material was given back to the Military.

Sounds ok, BUT - since these bedouins had no idea of what was in these safes they had stolen, what is to say they didn't open them up (curiosity of course) and possibly contaminate the whole area???

Only in EGYPT!!

Sounds like a script for a Hollywood B movie~!


----------

